# "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## HobbyOverclocker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Maximal 600 Euronen aber dann muss die Grafikkarte für mindestens 4 Jahre alles was da so an Games kommt packen ohne wenn und aber


----------



## bootzeit (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Bei mir sind´s jetzt (seit ca. 2012) max. 350€ vorher max. 250€ (bis 2010/11 rum), mehr gibt es auf gar keinen Fall und damit bin ich bisher immer verdammt gut gefahren. Sollte sich allerdings mein Gehalt in absehbarer Zeit verdoppeln sehe ich in einer 980 TI oder FuryX auch preislich dann keine Probleme. Für so nen unnützen Titanen bin ich von Haus aus, egal was an Kohle da ist, zu geizig oder zu hell im Kopf  .

@ HobbyOverclocker

Das wird´s nie geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Meist so ~200€.  Habe meine aktuelle GTX 780 für 220 bekommen, Anfang diesen Jahres.  

Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man so das beste P/L-Verhältnis.  Ich kaufe meist eines der Topmodelle der letzten Generation. Damit kommt man noch gut aus, spart aber locker 50% des Preises.


----------



## Ion (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



> Angenommen man will aufrüsten für den Mega-Kracher Call of Battlestrike, der aber IndirectY 13 voraussetzt


Wie geil ist das denn 
Für gute Grafikkarten braucht man ja eigentlich nur 1-2 Jahre zu warten, dann fallen die Preise für die alten Highend Karten


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ...  Alle 2-3 Jahre 600 Euro.

Dazu ist aber zu sagen, dass mein Maximalbudget auch mal kleiner war. Vor 4 Jahren hätte ich wohl eher gesagt Max 450 Euro ... Damals war die GTX670 auch meine Obergrenze. 
Als dann Skyrim kam und mit Mods den Grafikspeicher weggeknuspert hat, habe ich nach 6 Monaten kurzerhand eine GTX680 mit 4 GByte gekauft und die GTX670 meinen Neffen geschenkt, der seinen ersten PC von meinen Eltern geschenkt bekommen hat.Vorher hatte er eine PS3. Die verbaute Grafikkarte war aber nicht die tollste. Eine GTX450. Zur Verteidigung meiner Eltern muss man aber sagen, dass mein Neffe den Rechner gebraucht von einem Freund für 150€ erwerben konnte.
Netzteil und Grafikkarte ausgetauscht und die Kiste kann noch ganz gut mithalten. Prozessor war zumindest schon mal ein Q6600 von Intel.
Diesen Herbst wollen wir gemeinsam seinen ersten Rechner zusammenbauen und da er sich in der Schule angestrengt hat, spendiere ich Netzteil und CPU-Kühler, weil ich möchte dass hier was vernünftiges verbaut wir und nicht mangels knappen Budget 08/15 Billigkram.
Was er noch nicht weiß ist, dass er außerdem noch meine GTX680 dazu bekommt. Die seit dem Erwerb der GTX980 nur gut verpackt rumliegt.

Die nächste Anschaffung in Sachen Grafikkarte wird wohl bei mir erst in der nächsten oder übernächsten Generation stattfinde, je nach dem wie hoch die Mehrleistung ist. 
Mindestens 50% mehr sollten es schon sein. Meine GTX980 mit Stockkühler schlägt die werksübertacktete MSI GTX680 um 56%. Das konnte ich mit eigenen Benchmarks kurz nach dem Kauf feststellen.

Sollte die gewünschte Karte in 2-3 Jahren 800 € kosten hätte ich damit auch kein Problem.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Meine teuerste Anschaffung war mir bisher 350 € Wert. Weiter oben wird mir die Luft bei Mehrleistung und Wertverfall einfach zu dünn und warscheinlich zocke ich auch zu wenig, als das sich noch teurere Karten lohnen würden.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

das is bei mir nicht fix...
wen mir der leistungssprung reicht dan zahle ich so bis zu 800€... aber ne titan fält raus... too much more money für das bisl leidtung...auch brauch ich z.b. keine 12gb vram...
aber wens so ist wi aktuel das noch imer das gleoche fertigungsferfahren genutz wird... dan garnix... das leistungsupgrade wäre zwar echt nett... aber für das ewige rumdümpeln auf der fertigung werd ich di hersteler ganz sicher nicht belonen.....
ich warte aufs neue vertigungaferfahren.. solange gibts nur gebrauchte gpus (so wi meine 680... di hat quasi 0€ gekostet weil der verkauf meiner 670 das geld wider rausgeholt hat...und dabei schaft die 680 100mhz mehr, hat nen waserkühler und ist shön leise )


----------



## PCTom (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Aller 2  Jahre ~400 Euro was mit dem Verkauf der Alten Grafikkarte was ich immer mache auf einen Gesamtwert um die 700+ Euro raus kommt, nur einmal war eine Titan dazwischen 

@*FortuneHunter*  

@*Noxxphox* schwierig zu lesen Dein Text


----------



## violinista7000 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Tja, bei mir lag bisher die Obergrenze bei ~500€, aber vermuttlich werde ich mir im September eine 980 Ti gönnen. Vorausgesetzt (!): Meine Kinder lassen meine Geldtasche in  ruhe...


----------



## Overkee (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Etwa alle drei Jahre maximal 250€ Mittelklasse, mit beiden Augen zu drücken vielleicht auch noch mal 50€ mehr. 

Mit kommt es nicht auf das letzte Grafikdetail an oder unbedingt 60 FPS. Mir steht der Spielspaß im Vordergrund und den bekomme ich auch wenn ich nicht jede Generation aufrüste und mir die High-End Grafikkarten kaufe. Und sollte ein Spiel dann wider erwarten doch nicht auf meiner drei oder vier Jahre alten Hardware laufen, wird es eben für die Konsole gekauft.

Bei Prozessoren genüge ich mich sogar mit noch längeren Aufrüstzyklen.


----------



## facehugger (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

350-400€ ist bei mir die Obergrenze. Dafür hat man (in der Vergangenheit zumindest) ne gute Custom-Oberklasse-GPU bekommen, die meist 2 Jährchen oder gar mehr nen ordentlichen Job gemacht hat und die man anschließend auch noch gut verkaufen konnte.

Jedem das seine (auch den Titan X-Käufern), allerdings wächst die Kohle leider halt nicht auf den Bäumen...

Gruß


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

@Noxxphox Also ich würde es nicht unbedingt am Fertigungsverfahren fest machen in der Zeit der 28nm-Fertigung haben wir schon gewaltige Sprünge erlebt.

Von der GTX680 auf die GTX Titan X sind es ungefähr 98 - 100% Leistungssteigerung. Die Leistung hat sich quasie verdoppelt. 

Jetzt am Ende der Fahnenstange auf einen neuen Fertigungsprozess zu warten ist ja in Ordnung, aber bei 100% Steigerung lohnt sich ein Umstieg schon. Wie gesagt bei mir sind 50% schon für einen Umstieg ein ausreichender Grund.



PCTom schrieb:


> Aller 2  Jahre ~400 Euro was mit dem Verkauf der  Alten Grafikkarte was ich immer mache auf einen Gesamtwert um die 700+  Euro raus kommt, nur einmal war eine Titan dazwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dich nicht, aber deswegen habe ich die Kernaussage schon an den Anfang des Beitrags gestellt ... Den Rest hättest du gar nicht lesen brauchen.

Und was Noxxphox angeht: Lies mal seine  Signatur. 
Btw: Deinen Beitrag musste ich auch erst 2 mal lesen, bevor sich mir der Sinn erschloss ... Der ist auch kein grammatikalisches Weltwunder ... Ich empfehle vorsichtig mit den Steinen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. 

Und bevor du bei mir nach Fehlern suchst: Ich kreide keinen seine Rechtschreibschwächen an, außer er provoziert es.  Mir ist durchaus bewußt, dass ich mich auch oft vertippe und Sätze verdrehe, deswegen mache ich bei anderen auch keinen Aufstand darum.


----------



## Shizuki (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich zahle 700€. Meine GTX 780TI hab ich für 550€ bekommen, aber ich bin durchaus bereit für eine 980TI zum Beispiel die 700€ zu zahlen, aber das ist ABSOULT oberste Schmerzgrenze. Ich zahle dann auch keine 701€ mehr!


----------



## blazin255 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Meine teuerste karte war eine GForce GTX 260 SOC von Gigabyte. Sie wurde letztes jahr von einer HD7870 abgelöst für die ich 100 euro bezahlt habe.

Ich weiss garnicht ob sich das Lohnen würde auf eine GTX 970 wenn ich die Benchmarks sehe finde ich 350 Euro zuviel für das was geboten wird.
Ich mein es wäre schon cool mal was auf Ultra zu zocken fürs EGO aber Sehr hoch packt die hd7870 auch in manchen Spielen. Und einen gewaltigen unterschied zwischen Ultra und High gibts eh nicht.


----------



## Orth (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Sollte preislich nicht unbedingt über 300€ liegen, aber im Verhältnis zur alten Karte auch schon gut zulegen. Ansprüche steigen halt, trotzdem kein High End......muß nicht jede Ader eines Blattes erkennen, unter dem ich versuche mich zu verstecken.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die von der Redaktion am meisten vertretende, aber unterschiedlich formulierte Aussage "... das, was sie mir zum Kaufzeitpunkt wert ist." halte ich bei Desktop-Grakas auch für am sinnvollsten.
Bei Notebooks sieht es aber meiner Meinung nach deutlich anders auch: Da man da ja ein Komplettsystem kauft, dass in der Regel abseits der GPU ziemlich OP ist (siehe zum Beispiel meinen Prozzi, der würde auch mit einer 980m kombiniert noch eine gute Figur machen) hängt die Leistung fast nur an der GPU. Daher verschiebt sich das alles---statt ~300€ für eine 660m 650€ für eine 680m klingt zwar vollkommen abartig (und ist auch ganz objektiv auf Herstellungskosten Nvidias zurückgeführt ziemlich dreist)---ABER im Gesamtsystem macht das nicht viel aus, obwohl sich dadurch die Performance in der Praxis verdoppelt! Und das sogar ohne Lautstärkenachteile---z.B. ist die 680m mehr als doppelt so groß bei doppelter Leistungsaufnahme, was sogar in der Praxis zu leicht besseren (!) Kühleigenschaften führt...
Von daher: Bei GamingNotebooks/ Desktop-Replacements ist die einzig sinnvolle Option das stärkste Pferd im Stall zu wählen!


----------



## LudwigX (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.  
Auch neue Spiele nutzen bisher immer noch die alten aufgebohrten Engines, die grafisch nicht so viel Mehrwert bieten. 
Wenn ich mir z.B. die Beleuchtung in so manchen UE4 Demos anschaue bekomme ich schon deutlich mehr Lust auf bessere Grafik. Wenn mir eine neue Grafikkarte das bieten würde, würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Auch für einen hohen Preis.  
Spielgrafik ist aber aktuell leider immer noch weit davon entfernt. 
Im Moment hab ich eine R9 290. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass eine teurere GPU es nur erlaubt 2-3 Regler noch ein wenig weiter nach Ultra zu verschieben, ohne dass sich an der Grafik viel verändert.  

Was auch noch wichtig ist, ist der Restwert der aktuellen GPU. Wenn ich die noch für gutes Geld los werde, darf die nächste GPU ruhig auch etwas teurer sein.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Meine teuerste karte war eine GForce GTX 260 SOC von Gigabyte. Sie wurde letztes jahr von einer HD7870 abgelöst für die ich 100 euro bezahlt habe.
> 
> Ich weiss garnicht ob sich das Lohnen würde auf eine GTX 970 wenn ich die Benchmarks sehe finde ich 350 Euro zuviel für das was geboten wird.
> Ich mein es wäre schon cool mal was auf Ultra zu zocken fürs EGO aber Sehr hoch packt die hd7870 auch in manchen Spielen. Und einen gewaltigen unterschied zwischen Ultra und High gibts eh nicht.


Das ist halt immer die Frage. An deiner Stelle würd ich lieber auf den nächsten Wechsel der Grafikkarte hin spaaren und dir dann gleich ein Display mit VariableRefreshRate dazu holen---davon profitierst du wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr!


----------



## iknowit (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

seit wann kostet die 970 350€?
die kostet 315€ und in den USA unter 300$; sogar billiger als die langsamere 290X.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: &amp;quot;Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ...&amp;quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Max. 350 Euro. 
Da ich diese ca. alle 2 Jahre wechsle. 
Die Alte wird dann meist für ca. 200 Euro verkauft. Heißt ich mach immer nen recht guten Schnitt. 

Mehr gebe ich höchstens für die CPU aus. Die hat man allerdings aber auch in der Regel länger.


----------



## lol2k (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Hat der Grafikkartenguru nun also doch zur TitanX gegriffen - die 4GB HBM der FuryX reichen wohl für kranke Downsampling-Aktionen nicht mehr aus, was?  
Meine letzte Highendkarte in Form der 7970 hat mich damals rund 450 Euro gekostet. Für die GTX 980 Ti muss ich nun wohl tiefer in die Tasche greifen -  4K Downsampling sollte schon halbwegs drin sitzen.


----------



## blazin255 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das ist halt immer die Frage. An deiner Stelle würd ich lieber auf den nächsten Wechsel der Grafikkarte hin spaaren und dir dann gleich ein Display mit VariableRefreshRate dazu holen---davon profitierst du wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr!



Wie man in meinem ersten Post bemerkt hat versuche ich so wenig wie möglich auszugeben. Dabei besitze ich einen I7 4770K.

Zu dem Besitze ich einen LG 24GM77-B.AEU 60,9 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r.
Und eine 980Ti ist viel zu teuer und ich mein so richtig teuer, wenn die so 400 Kosten würde wäre ich das erste mal bereit das auf den tisch zu legen aber so ganz bestimmt nicht.

EDIT: Das nächste upgrade wäre für mich WQHD 144hz. Aber ich finde die Monitore auch zu teuer.Wenn ich sehe was manche hier im forum für Grafikkarten besitzen frage ich mich ob sie im Lotto gewonnen haben.

PS: Ich baue ja gerne COmputer zusammen sehr gerne sogar aber wenn ich Überlege WQHD 144 HZ 700 Euro und dann noch eine 980TI 700 Euro. Das sind 1400 Euro dafür kann man einen guten Gebrauchtwagen kriegen der einen von A nach B bringt.


----------



## darthbomber (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Bei mir auch aktuell so 350-400€ im 2-Jahres-Rhythmus. Ich hab aber auch schon knapp 600€ für ne 8800GTX damals hingeblättert.


----------



## Pumpi (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Frage müsste lauten was man bereit ist für ein neues Grafikkarten-SetUp zu bezahlen. Sollte SLI/CF unter W10 richtig gut funktionieren, dann wäre ich auch wieder bereit bis zu 1000€ für ein Gespann auszugeben. UHD in echt soll ja hübsch sein


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Wie man in meinem ersten Post bemerkt hat versuche ich so wenig wie möglich auszugeben. Dabei besitze ich einen I7 4770K.
> 
> Zu dem Besitze ich einen LG 24GM77-B.AEU 60,9 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r.
> Und eine 980Ti ist viel zu teuer und ich mein so richtig teuer, wenn die so 400 Kosten würde wäre ich das erste mal bereit das auf den tisch zu legen aber so ganz bestimmt nicht.
> ...


Hmm, okay, das verändert natürlich ein wenig die Basis für die Empfehlungen:
Neuer Tipp: Hol dir ne gebrauchte 970, sobald die NextGen draußen ist. Ich vermute einfach, dass die dank des 3,5GiB-Skandals die am meisten und schnellsten weiterverkaufte Karte aller Zeiten werden wird---nur ist jetzt halt noch nichts (im Preissegment) da, womit man sie ersetzen könnte! 
Und stell den Kauf von WQHD 144Hz noch eine Gen weiter zurück---HOFFENTLICH werden Nvidia und AMD sich bis dahin auf einen gemeinsamen Standard fürVariableRefreshRate geeinigt haben UND vielleicht hat sich bis dahin ein Paneltyp etabliert, der die Eigenschaften von TN und IPS vereinen kann!
Immerhin hast du beim Prozessor ja wahrscheinlich noch ca. fünf bis sieben Jahre lang Ruhe vor dir...

Zum Rest: Also zumindest ich hab das Geld für meine maßlos überteuerte Gaming-Notebook-Hardware durch geringe Wohn- und Fahrtkosten...
...würd ich einen Gebrauchtwagen kaufen, dann hätte ich das wohl allein schon durch die Unterhaltungskosten nicht so schnell wieder!


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

... 400€, wobei die R9 Nano eine Ausnahme werden könnte, wenn ...

1.) ... es GPU-Komplettkühler gibt
2.) ... die Spieleleistung mindestens ein bestimmtes Level erreicht: 290X < R9 Nano < 390X/GTX980
3.) ... die Leistungsaufnahme in Spielen <180W beträgt

Aktuelle Technik auf möglichst kleinem Raum kombiniert mit "guter" Spieleleistung wird von mir dann entsprechend honoriert.


----------



## yojinboFFX (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich bin bereit 150-250 Euro auszugeben,wenn die Mehrleistung gegeben ist.Da werde ich wohl noch einige Jahre bei meiner 7870 festsitzen .Die hab ich am 2.11.2012 für 217,20 Euro +Far Cry3 gekauft-und Was bekomme ich heute für das Geld?
10% und ein paar Gimmiks,die ich wegen fehlender Leistung nicht nutzen kann(380,960).
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> ... 400€, wobei die R9 Nano eine Ausnahme werden könnte, wenn ...
> 
> 1.) ... es GPU-Komplettkühler gibt
> 2.) ... die Spieleleistung mindestens ein bestimmtes Level erreicht: 290X > R9 Nano > 390X/GTX980
> ...


Du hast die Symbole für "größer als" und "kleiner als" verwechselt...
...besonders 3) wirkt dadurch sehr skuril!


yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit 150-250 Euro auszugeben,wenn die Mehrleistung gegeben ist.Da werde ich wohl noch einige Jahre bei meiner 7870 festsitzen .Die hab ich am 2.11.2012 für 217,20 Euro +Far Cry3 gekauft-und Was bekomme ich heute für das Geld?
> 10% und ein paar Gimmiks,die ich wegen fehlender Leistung nicht nutzen kann(380,960).
> Gruß Yojinbo


Jap, die Mittelklasse wird momentan wirklich ziemlich hart vernachlässigt! 
Mit dem Wechsel der Fertigungstechnologie sollte sich das aber---genau wie beim letzten Mal---aber sicher wieder grundlegend ändern!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Da ich erst zwei GPUs im Besitz für meinen HTPC und Hauptrechner habe, ist mein jetziger Bereich um die 100-350€. Entweder gebraucht um kräftig zu sparen oder ein Abverkauf eines seriösen Händlers, damit ich bei einem Defekt nicht im Regen stehe. Die Vapor-X wird noch bis 2017 Anfang aushalten müssen da Artic Island und Pascal wohl durch die schlechten Ausbeutung der jetzigen Situation später erscheinen werden als geplant. Ist die gegebene Mehrleistung da (70%+) würde mich ein Preisbereich von 600€ nicht weiter stören, es ist ja ein Hobby und die Leidenschaft. Besonders mit VR wird es spannend was da alles auf uns zukommen wird.

Die 670 im HTPC wird wohl irgendwann gegen die R9 Nano oder eine ähnliche Karte ausgetauscht. Dort ist mir einfach die Grösse und die Lautstärke bei 1080p/1440p wichtig für den Fernsehr. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## yojinboFFX (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ja Hobbys können Geld kosten.Aber mein Hobby ist spielen-nicht für Grakas sparen!
Ich hatte schon Fische,die mehr als eine Titan kosten(Im Aquarium mit Wasserkühlung)!
Und die nächste Generation wird wieder teurer>Neuer Prozess,Entwicklung usw.
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Eigentlich so für 350-400€.  Teuerste war eine 7970 für 450€. Mehr sollte es nicht sein. Grafikkarte wird alle 3/6 monate ausgetauscht.


----------



## Pumpi (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Fische,die mehr als eine Titan kosten(Im Aquarium mit Wasserkühlung)!



Mit einer Aquarium BluRay hättest du viel Geld und Wasser sparen können


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Grafikkarte UND Schirmchendrinks??  Also wenn ich das auch bekomme Stephan, dann schlage ich zu. 

Bei mir in den letzten Jahren 150€ weil ich gerne mal alle 2-3 Jahre wechsle, es ist mir lieber ein Modell zu haben das nicht sehr alt ist und mit dem Verkauf die neue teilfinanziert, als eine zu haben die mich das mehrfache gekostet hat aber nach 5 Jahren kann ich sie kaum nutzen in den Spielen. 
Es stört mich nicht wenn ich die Einstellungen bei aktuellen Spielen nur auf Mittel eingestellt habe, weil für Ulta Details muss man oft sehr tief in die Tasche greifen und Spielspass steht bei mir im Vordergrund.

EDIT: Gibt es in der Redaktion im Sommer Alkoholfreie Schirmchendrinks??


----------



## TheKangaroo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich werde so viel, wie für die vorherige Karte ausgeben, also um 400 € , darf aber gern auch weniger sein.


----------



## lol2k (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



blazin255 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe was manche hier im forum für Grafikkarten besitzen frage ich mich ob sie im Lotto gewonnen haben.
> 
> PS: Ich baue ja gerne COmputer zusammen sehr gerne sogar aber wenn ich Überlege WQHD 144 HZ 700 Euro und dann noch eine 980TI 700 Euro. Das sind 1400 Euro dafür kann man einen guten Gebrauchtwagen kriegen der einen von A nach B bringt.



1. Dir ist klar dass du dich hier im PC Games Hardware Extreme Forum befindest oder? 
2. Und wenn man schon einen Gebrauchtwagen besitzt? Und alle anderen Fixkosten im Monat gedeckelt sind? 
Ich finde es witzig dass man grad hier im Forum immer wieder begründen/rechtfertigen muss warum man gern Geld für Hardware ausgibt. Du kannst dir ja mal ein Forumsprofil bei dem Tuninghersteller ABT einrichten und die Frage in die Runde werfen, ob die Anwesenden denn alle irre sind soviel Geld für das Tuning ihrer Autos auszugeben. Ich bin auf die Reaktion gespannt!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> EDIT: Gibt es in der Redaktion im Sommer Alkoholfreie Schirmchendrinks??



Klar – muss man halt selbst mitbringen (deswegen fantasieren die Kollegen auch dauernd davon, in der Hoffnung, dass der Getränkeautomat endlich damit bestückt wird). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Aktuelle (HD7970) habe ich vor 1,5 Jahren inkl Wakü für 240€ gekauft (und etwas schockiert stelle ich gerade fest dass ich die Leistung auch heute mit einem Neukauf zu dem Peis nicht bekommen würde). Mehr als 300€ sollten es normal auch nicht werden.


----------



## chaotium (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Da bei mir die Grakas teuer sind als die CPU, gibt es bei mir kein Limit.
Zwei 980TI werden folgen


----------



## blazin255 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



lol2k schrieb:


> 1. Dir ist klar dass du dich hier im PC Games Hardware Extreme Forum befindest oder?
> 2. Und wenn man schon einen Gebrauchtwagen besitzt? Und alle anderen Fixkosten im Monat gedeckelt sind?
> Ich finde es witzig dass man grad hier im Forum immer wieder begründen/rechtfertigen muss warum man gern Geld für Hardware ausgibt. Du kannst dir ja mal ein Forumsprofil bei dem Tuninghersteller ABT einrichten und die Frage in die Runde werfen, ob die Anwesenden denn alle irre sind soviel Geld für das Tuning ihrer Autos auszugeben. Ich bin auf die Reaktion gespannt!



Das kannst du mit einem Autotuning ja eigentlich garnicht vergleichen.
Tunest du ein Auto richtig geht da unter 15000 euro in den meistenfällen garnix.
Turbolader 7000-8000 ohne einbau, mit neuem Turbo werden dann auch neue Bremsen fällig sowie ein vernünftiges Fahrwerk.

Da sind 1400 im vergleich dazu nix. Ich wollte einfach nur darauf hinaus das viele eine ältere Grafikkarte haben weil das Upgraden nicht Lohnt. Die Preise die , die Firmen setzen  sind in meinen Augen übtertrieben und nicht gerechtfertigt. 

Der Sprung von einer 7870 zu R9 280 , r290 ist nicht Lohnenswert  bei dem Prei der verlangt wird.
Der Sprung von einer 7870 zu einer GTX 980TI und zwar nur auf die 980TI würde sich Lohnen, aber ist der Preis gerechtfertig? Die karte hat in der Produktion vielleicht gradmal 300 Euro gekostet und das ist in meinen Augen schon sehr hoch gegriffen. (Ich rede hier nicht über Forschung nur rein über die Produktion)

Wenn wir also von 300 Euro Produktion kosten ausgehen wären 500 Euro das Maximum was man dafür verlangen dürfte in meinen Augen.
Ich bin kein Fanboy oder sowas aber alle NVidias sind besser was die Leistung, Treiber und Verbrauch angeht.
Aber man möge einem Menschen und es ist egal welcher Mensch zuviel Macht geben und er wird diese Missbrauchen.


Ich könnte mir die 980TI leisten das ist nicht das Problem ich will es einfach nur nicht Zahlen weil es in meinen Augen nicht gerechtfertigt ist.
Ich habe letztes Jahr von einem Q6600 auf einen I7 4770k Gerüstet die 300 Euro waren mehr als Gerechtfertigt für die mehr Leistung die ich bekommen habe.

Edit: Das ist das Selbe wie mit Leuten die Spiele vorbestellen und hinther weinen wie Kleine Mädchen.Die unterstützen den Schrott immer wieder und immer wieder anstatt einfach mal hinzugehen und zu sagen:"Nein ich habe euch 3 mal im vorraus Geld gegeben und ihr habts voll verkackt"
Ich habe z.b noch nie ein Spiel vorbestellt , habe jetzt vor kurzem das neue Need for Speed vorbestellt wenn das mies wird dann werde ich weiterhin nix vorbestellen. Warum sollte ich jemanden unterstützen der einfach nur Faul und Schlampig ist?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Produktionskosten sind weit unter 300€. Alles schon eher großzügig geschätzt sind das PCB vielleicht 10€, die Bauteile 20€ und die GPU selbst 50€. Aber alles eben ohne die Entwicklungskosten die man wieder rein bekommen muss.


----------



## KrHome (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Eigentlich ist meine Preisobergrenze 250 Euro. 

Da es momentan aber absolut nichts in dem Bereich gibt, was auch nur ansatzweise - d.h. mindestens 50% Performanceplus - meine lahme 270X beerben könnte und ich endlich TW3 @ Ultra spielen wollte, hab ich mir nun doch eine R9 390 für 320 Euro gekauft.  Die ist immerhin 60 bis 100% schneller, daher konnte ich mir die Investition abringen (Die 970 kam wegen des mickrigen Speichers nicht in Frage, dafür hab ich die 390 gleich am ersten Tag undervoltet, weil der Verbrauch echt garnicht ging).

Muss daher den meisten Redakteueren zustimmen. Ich habe eine Obergrenze, aber wenn die Karte es wert ist, dann kann die auch mal fallen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Klar – muss man halt selbst mitbringen (deswegen fantasieren die Kollegen auch dauernd davon, in der Hoffnung, dass der Getränkeautomat endlich damit bestückt wird).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Einfach gaaaaaanz lieb den Chef fragen denn die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt  als guten Grund einfach bringen das man dann Effizienter Arbeitet, sowas hört der Chef doch gerne.


----------



## nonsense (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die teuerste karte die ich bisher hatte war damals die GF 7800GT (man ist's lang her), glaub um die 300 oder 350€ euronen (weiß nicht mehr genau), das war aber auch die ausnahme der regel.
Ansonsten halte ich es wie einige hier, warte ab und schlage dann zu, wenn nötig, wenn neue generationen raus sind und  die vorgeneration im preis gefallen ist.
Preis? Wie's gerade in der geldbörse aussieht.



blazin255 schrieb:


> Und einen gewaltigen unterschied zwischen Ultra und High gibts eh nicht.


Sehe ich ähnlich.
Ultra ist halt für's ego da oder das einige mit ihren bench-score punkten einen virtuellen schw*** vergleich starten können.

Letztendlich gibts ultra eigentlich nur für die industrie, damit die leute sich ja bloß neues zeug kaufen


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich habe eigentlich keine Obergrenze, aber mehr als 550€ habe ich bisher noch nicht für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben. Aus meiner Sicht ist die aktuelle GTX 980Ti auch keine 700 bis 800 Euro wert. Da nVidia aber dank des Erfolgs der Titan-Karten solche Mondpreise verlangen kann und AMD auch nicht gerade dafür sorgt, dass nVidia ins Schwitzen kommt, müssen wir jetzt eben mit solchen überhöhten Preisen leben. Ich erinnere nochmals an die vielen Disskusionen hier, in denen so oft gejammert wurde, dass die Titan so schweineteuer ist und das ja so unverschämt von nVidia sei. Und was ist jetzt? Mittlerweile sind wir so weit, dass einige die Preise der 980Ti für "günstig" halten und manche gerne noch mehr bezahlen würden. Irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: &amp;amp;quot;Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ...&amp;amp;quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das Thema hatten wir erst letztens in einem Threat besprochen und sind zum Entschluss gekommen, das die Preise für High-end Karten im Vergleich zu früher in etwa gleich geblieben sind.

Inflationsbereinigt hatten wir über die Dauer von über 10 Jahren, Preise von bis zu 800 Euro für das Top Modell raus gehabt. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte den Threat nur mitverfolgt. ^^

Eine Geforce 5900 Ultra würde heut z.B Inflationsbereinigt ca. 660 Euro kosten und da ist es gar nicht mehr alt zu weit zur GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## Joim (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Klar wenn man das Geld nicht hat, kann man das auch nicht "schön rechnen". Ich seh es so je mehr man etwas nutzt desto mehr kann man dafür auch ausgeben.
Wer fast jeden Tag zockt und das Geld übrig hat, warum nicht. Wieso sollte man sich dann schlechte Grafik/fps antun?

Einfach mal den Preis auf die Tage, am besten noch Stunden der Nutzung runterrechnen. Da ist man für ein komplettes Highend Setup ganz schnell im cent Bereich pro Stunde...

Wenn ich viel und gerne heimwerke kauf ich auch kein Bohrer beim Lidl, sondern ein Profigerät für Handwerker.
Wenn ich jedes Wochenende lange Touren mit dem Fahrrad fahre, kauf ich mir keins für 250€ vom Supermarkt.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Max. 500€ und das reicht meist aus....meist


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich keine Obergrenze, aber mehr als 550€ habe ich bisher noch nicht für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben. Aus meiner Sicht ist die aktuelle GTX 980Ti auch keine 700 bis 800 Euro wert. Da nVidia aber dank des Erfolgs der Titan-Karten solche Mondpreise verlangen kann und AMD auch nicht gerade dafür sorgt, dass nVidia ins Schwitzen kommt, müssen wir jetzt eben mit solchen überhöhten Preisen leben. Ich erinnere nochmals an die vielen Disskusionen hier, in denen so oft gejammert wurde, dass die Titan so schweineteuer ist und das ja so unverschämt von nVidia sei. Und was ist jetzt? Mittlerweile sind wir so weit, dass einige die Preise der 980Ti für "günstig" halten und manche gerne noch mehr bezahlen würden. Irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen.



Du vergisst nur eines dabei: Der miese Dollarkurs.

8800 GTX bei Release: 640 US$
8800 Ultra bei Release: 830 US$
GTX 780 Ti bei Release: 699 US$
GTX 980 Ti bei Release: 650 US$

Wenn der Preis beim 8800 GTX / Ultra und  780ti Release akzeptabel war, warum sollte er es beim GTX 980ti Release nicht sein?
Sobald man noch die Inflation berücksichtigt ist die GTX980 ti günstiger als die 8800 GTX.


----------



## nicyboy (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich geb aus was meine Karte eben kostet. Meistens hab ich mit 300€ ganz viel erfolg gehabt bei meinen karten, musste aber eh immer mehr zahlen wegen nvidia usw.. Als ich mir wieder für 300€ rum eine karte kaufen wollte und mich für die gtx 970 entschieden habe war alles super und dann kam dieses sogenannte "debakel"raus.

Ich habe dann wirklich lange mit mir gekämpft ob ich umsteige oder nicht und nach langer zeit am letzten tag der rücksendemöglichkeit beschlossen ich gehe doch auf eine gtx 980.. die hat mich wenn ich das draufzahlen zur rückerstattung der gtx 970 rechne auch nur 250€ gekostet ( ja ich weis, eigentlich wenn man richtig rechnet sind es 600) und dann wurde es auch och eine EVGA und ich durfte auf die gtx 980ti mit stepup gehen.. am ende wurden es also quasi nochmal 150€ drauf... die 150€ sind zwar weit unter den akzeptablen 300€ aber im grunde hab ich somit aktuell eine Karte im PC die mehr als doppelt so teuer war als mein "schmerzbereich" da es sich aber verteilt hat und ich keine geldnot habe war es ganz okay. 

Das einzige problem ist das ich die gtx 980ti kaum ausnutzen kann da ich nur ab und zu gta 5 und wow zurzeit spiele und es dafür auch locker eine gtx 970 tut oder eben die r9 3xx Serie tut.. aber so ist es nunmal gekommen. Die nächste karte wird keine Highendkarte mehr, sondern wieder eine 300€


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Ich geb aus was meine Karte eben kostet. Meistens hab ich mit 300€ ganz viel erfolg gehabt bei meinen karten, musste aber eh immer mehr zahlen wegen nvidia usw.. Als ich mir wieder für 300€ rum eine karte kaufen wollte und mich für die gtx 970 entschieden habe war alles super und dann kam dieses sogenannte "debakel"raus.
> 
> Ich habe dann wirklich lange mit mir gekämpft ob ich umsteige oder nicht und nach langer zeit am letzten tag der rücksendemöglichkeit beschlossen ich gehe doch auf eine gtx 980.. die hat mich wenn ich das draufzahlen zur rückerstattung der gtx 970 rechne auch nur 250€ gekostet ( ja ich weis, eigentlich wenn man richtig rechnet sind es 600) und dann wurde es auch och eine EVGA und ich durfte auf die gtx 980ti mit stepup gehen.. am ende wurden es also quasi nochmal 150€ drauf... die 150€ sind zwar weit unter den akzeptablen 300€ aber im grunde hab ich somit aktuell eine Karte im PC die mehr als doppelt so teuer war als mein "schmerzbereich" da es sich aber verteilt hat und ich keine geldnot habe war es ganz okay.
> 
> Das einzige problem ist das ich die gtx 980ti kaum ausnutzen kann da ich nur ab und zu gta 5 und wow zurzeit spiele und es dafür auch locker eine gtx 970 tut oder eben die r9 3xx Serie tut.. aber so ist es nunmal gekommen. Die nächste karte wird keine Highendkarte mehr, sondern wieder eine 300€



Damit hast du jetzt entweder sehr viele Jahre bis zur nächsten Anschaffung oder bist gerüstet für zukünftige Titel ... Ganz wie du es sehen willst


----------



## nicyboy (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

geplant habe ich die nächste aufrüstung in 2019 wenn die garantie der evga gtx 980ti ausläuft. hab zur gtx 980 auch noch 5 jahre garantie bekommen


----------



## realgoldie (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das kommt halt auch drauf an wie viel man bereit ist in das Hobby PC zustecken und wieviel jeden Tag in den Geldbeutel erarbeitet werden und was man halt sonst für Geld ausgeben tut. 
Jemand der 5000€ im Monat verdient ansonsten aber 4000€ jeden Monat überhat der kann sich auch jedes Jahr das Topmodel für 1000€ holen.

Ich hab mir damals die Titan nicht ohne Grund geholt. Ich habe Glück gehabt und hab meine für 200€ Weniger bekommen und die nächste Aufrüstung ist erst geplant wenn die Karten effektiv nur noch halb so schnell ist wie das 3 beste Modell.
Kann also noch 1-2 Jahre dauern. 
Und dann war das 3-4 Jahre im Rechner drin. Und dann haben für mich 800€ nicht wehgetan. Wenn ich dran denke das manche sich jedes Jahr ne neue für 350€ holen. Macht über 4 Jahre dann aber 1400€. 
Kapiert ?


----------



## sycron17 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Vorher hab ich keine kosten gescheut bis zur 700er grenze jedoch jetzt maximal 400€


----------



## bschicht86 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich hab damals für die damalige schnellste GPU der Welt (9800Pro, R350) 400€ bezahlt und denke mal, dort wär dann auch meine Grenze, da ich mir ja immer 2 GPU hole.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Bei mir waren es 586€ für meine aktuelle Karte.
Ich wäre aber auch bereits mehr auszugeben, solang das Produkt mir zu sagt.
Wie viel kann ich genau nicht beziffern das hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



blazin255 schrieb:


> PS: Ich baue ja gerne COmputer zusammen sehr gerne sogar aber wenn ich Überlege WQHD 144 HZ 700 Euro und dann noch eine 980TI 700 Euro. Das sind 1400 Euro dafür kann man einen guten Gebrauchtwagen kriegen der einen von A nach B bringt.



Hey:
Einen gut gebrauchten Wagen habe ich schon, eine 980ti noch nicht 




FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Du vergisst nur eines dabei: Der miese Dollarkurs.
> 
> 8800 GTX bei Release: 640 US$
> 8800 Ultra bei Release: 830 US$
> ...



Fairerweise muss man ergänzen, dass die 8800 GTX die schnellste Grafikkarte war und nicht eine abgespeckte Titan X. Trotzdem hast du recht: Die aktuellen Wechselkurse senken das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis genauso stark, wie der langsame technische Fortschritt. Rational betrachtet sollte man erst 2016 aufrüsten, aber nicht immer erlaubt die vorhandene Hardware eine so lange Wartezeit.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich war lange Zeit der Preis-/Leistungstyp, also GTX 260 - GTX460 - GTX560Ti und dann mal was grösseres über 200€, ne GTX670.
Aber alle Karten konnten mich höchstens nen Jahr lang zufrieden stellen.
Dann einmal bisschen mehr Geld ausgegeben und mal nen Topmodell damals gekauft in Form einer GTX780 für 460€.
Das habe ich nicht bereut, denn die hält dann auch zwei Jahre mindestens und liefert immer noch ne akzeptable Leistung 

An einer festgelegten Summe lässt sich das jedenfalls nur schlecht festmachen!


----------



## Reddgar (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

GTX 560Ti / GTX 770 / GTX 970 

Also Max. 350€


----------



## Standeck (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Kann man mit nem Calibra wirklich noch vor der Eisdiele posen? 
Am besten geht das mit ner MV Agusta F4 oder F3. Oder YZF-R1, oder S1000RR, HP4 oder oder oder.
Aber mit der TITAN X ?? Wär mal nen Versuch wert.


----------



## Pumpi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man ergänzen, dass die 8800 GTX die schnellste Grafikkarte war und nicht eine abgespeckte Titan X.



Im Zweifel sind beide Karten gleich schnell. Wenn bei beiden der Speicher nur bis 3800Mhz stabil geht, was ja nicht ungewöhnlich ist, dann sind hoch übertaktete x und Ti die bei über 1500Mhz laufen vermutlich nahezu gleich schnell.

Sollten noch 980Ti Custom's raus kommen wo der Speicher übervoltbar ist dann sind die 980Ti's sogar als schneller zu bezeichnen. So gesehen ist die TitanX für extreme Gamer nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl, auch wenn das Preisschild etwas anderes suggeriert.


----------



## PCTom (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Im Zweifel sind beide Karten gleich schnell. Wenn bei beiden der Speicher nur bis 3800Mhz stabil geht, was ja nicht ungewöhnlich ist, dann sind hoch übertaktete x und Ti die bei über 1500Mhz laufen vermutlich nahezu gleich schnell.
> 
> Sollten noch 980Ti Custom's raus kommen wo der Speicher übervoltbar ist dann sind die 980Ti's sogar als schneller zu bezeichnen. So gesehen ist die TitanX für extreme Gamer nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl, auch wenn das Preisschild etwas anderes suggeriert.


100-150MHz Differenz muß man rechnen was man mehr Takt bei einer 980TI braucht.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: &quot;Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ...&quot; Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Und trotzdem ist die 980TI von Oben gezählt und auch wenn man die Shaderanzahl mit der TitanX vergleicht ein Nachfolger der 8800GTS und nicht der GTX.
Die 980/970 entsprechen (auch in der relativen Chipgröße) der 8800GT.


----------



## Pumpi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCTom schrieb:


> 100-150MHz Differenz muß man rechnen was man mehr Takt bei einer 980TI braucht.



Es geht ja nicht um den GPU Takt wenn die Bandbreite limitiert.

Eine TitanX die auf sehr ordentlichen 4000Mhz Speichertakt läuft, und von 1300Mhz GPU-Takt auf 1550Mhz weiter übertaktet wird generiert grade mal 7% mehr Leistung (Bsp: Crysis3) :

GTX Titan X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV: Bis zu 1.550 MHz dank Mod-BIOS [Benchmark-Update]

Das heißt das 24% mehr Power auf der GPU nur in 7% Performancegewinn fließen. Da ist schlicht das Speicherinterface am absoluten Ende. Eine 980Ti bei 1550Mhz wird, wenn es hoch kommt, 1-2% langsamer sein. Also praktisch nichts. Gibt es nun noch Customkarten der 980Ti die durch übervoltung des Speichers 5% mehr Bandbreite generieren können, dann ist die 980 Ti schneller. Wie viele Spiele von der Bandbreite abhängen wie Crysis3 wäre interessant zu wissen. 

Diese ganze Problematik wäre mal einen 5 seitigen Artikel in der nächsten PCGH wert...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Egal ob Obama zu dem Kauf die Missouri beisteuert oder Harry Potter den Stein der Weisen ich verkneife mir seit langer Zeit für solches Spielzeug mehr als um die 300 Taler zu verbrennen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> ... 400€, wobei die R9 Nano eine Ausnahme werden könnte, wenn ...
> 
> 1.) ... es GPU-Komplettkühler gibt
> 2.) ... die Spieleleistung mindestens ein bestimmtes Level erreicht: 290X < R9 Nano < 390X/GTX980
> ...



2./3. sollten ja drin sein nach allem, was AMD bisher hat verlauten lassen.



Pumpi schrieb:


> Diese ganze Problematik wäre mal einen 5 seitigen Artikel in der nächsten PCGH wert...



Meinst du, was von der theoretischen Leistung in Spielen ankommt? Klingt gut.


----------



## Pumpi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Meinst du, was von der theoretischen Leistung in Spielen ankommt?



Ja genau. Was bei den beiden Karten (980Ti/TX) nach und vor der Übertakterei in verschiedenen Spielen effektiv bei rum kommt.


Danke....


----------



## KaterTom (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich werde in Zukunft nur noch High-End kaufen (aber nicht die Abzock-Modelle a' la Titan) und die Karten dann länger behalten.


----------



## blazin255 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich werde in Zukunft nur noch High-End kaufen (aber nicht die Abzock-Modelle a' la Titan) und die Karten dann länger behalten.



Ich habe ein paar seiten davor was anderes geschrieben.
Aber ich befinde mich im Kampf mit mir selber  ich glaube ich werde dies wohl auch so machen. 
Ich warte einfach auf die nächste generation nach maxwell hole da dann die 1080TI oder wie auch immer der Name sein mag und dann hab ich ruhe, wenn man überlegt hat die 780TI ja auch kaum an wert verloren.

PS: Also Asus ROG Swift +  Das neue TI flagschiff und man fährt hervorragend für ein paar Jahre


----------



## nicyboy (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



blazin255 schrieb:


> PS: Also Asus ROG Swift +  Das neue TI flagschiff und man fährt hervorragend für ein paar Jahre



ich liebäugle schon sooo lange mit einem rog swift aber der preis lässt mich immer wieder absinken.. ich will einfach nicht soviel geld ausgeben für einen Bildschirm.. wenn man bedenkt das ich soviel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben habe kommt das auch komisch rüber .. 

Was die Sache mit neuen karten und längerbehalten angeht, mache ich inzwischen auch so. Ich bin etzt auch auf die neue TI und werde erst wieder aufrüsten wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, das wird in 4,5 Jahren der Fall sein.. bin mal gespannt was sich bis dahin auf dem markt getan hat.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ja genau. Was bei den beiden Karten (980Ti/TX) nach und vor der Übertakterei in verschiedenen Spielen effektiv bei rum kommt.
> 
> Danke....



Kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen: Solange das Powerlimit den Verbrauch rigoros deckelt, werden beide Karten nicht frei skalieren und am Ende fast gleichauf liegen. Ist das kein Thema mehr - 350 Watt sollten's für 1.500 MHz mindestens sein -, skalieren die GM200-Karten in shaderlastigen Spielen sehr gut mit dem Kerntakt. Je bandbreitenabhängiger ein Spiel jedoch ist, desto öfter hat der Speichertakt eine bremsende Wirkung. Die Titan X hat das Problem wegen der höheren Rohleistung in Relation zur Transferrate etwas öfter als die 980 Ti. Gibt man ihr die Transferrate, liegt sie im besten Fall die neun Prozent vor der 980 Ti, welche man angesichts der Rechenwerke erwartet. Das ist schon ziemlich viel Prosa für eine mittlere Differenz von fünf Prozent, ein Fünfseiter wäre meiner Meinung nach aber zu viel des Guten. Mal sehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen: Solange das Powerlimit den Verbrauch rigoros deckelt, werden beide Karten nicht frei skalieren und am Ende fast gleichauf liegen. Ist das kein Thema mehr - 350 Watt sollten's für 1.500 MHz mindestens sein -, skalieren die GM200-Karten in shaderlastigen Spielen sehr gut mit dem Kerntakt. Je bandbreitenabhängiger ein Spiel jedoch ist, desto öfter hat der Speichertakt eine bremsende Wirkung. Die Titan X hat das Problem wegen der höheren Rohleistung in Relation zur Transferrate etwas öfter als die 980 Ti. Gibt man ihr die Transferrate, liegt sie im besten Fall die neun Prozent vor der 980 Ti, welche man angesichts der Rechenwerke erwartet. Das ist schon ziemlich viel Prosa für eine mittlere Differenz von fünf Prozent, ein Fünfseiter wäre meiner Meinung nach aber zu viel des Guten. Mal sehen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


nette erklärung her grafikguru   beser hätte ichs nicht aus manchen benchmarks erklären können 
leider sind die maxwel ja echt sehr gezügelt vom power und temperaturtarget... ist schon schade... weil in den chips steckt ma so richtig pptenzial.... bin gespant ob die hof und classified kingpin mit iren 2x8 + 1x6pol stecker das bei normalen oc topen könen 
naja 75w mehr maximale leistubgsaufname könte durchaus was bringen


----------



## Famlay (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Für (m)eine Grafikkarte zahle ich maximal ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Habe mir Bar die Asus GTX 980 Ti für 749 € gekauft


----------

